# Uno von Bullinger progeny around the PNW?



## srataero (May 28, 2002)

I lost the love of my life to cancer last month and I'd eventually like to replace him with something of the same progeny. He was out of Uno von Bullinger. I was wondering if anyone in the PNW has any Uno or Ulk von Arlett grandkids in breeding. I've been out of schutzhund for awhile so I'm not sure who is breeding what anymore.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What an absolutely gorgeous boy, I'm so sorry for your loss. He looks a lot like my Dena, who was a Kevin vom Murrtal daughter. Kevin is an Ulk grandson. Tracy Bullinger still owns Kevin, and I believe is still breeding him, have you tried contacting her? http://www.bullingershepherds.com/

Here's Dena, she died a year ago of lymphoma at only 4 years old









http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/516223.html


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It looks like he was a wonderful, handsome boy. Both our pups pedigrees have Kevin Murrtal whose sire is Rikkor Bad Boll out of Ulk Arklett. Since their only jobs are to be the light of our lives, they have been altered. Maybe contact Tracy Bullinger and see if she can help you in your search.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:He looks a lot like my Dena


Deb, I saw that also











> Quote:Tracy Bullinger still owns Kevin, and I believe is still breeding him


I think she commented on one of his last litters that it "may" be his final one. But she does have some of his progeny.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My boy is linebred 5,5-5 on Ulk.

I like Kevin and thought he was still being used, if not I'm sure he has progeny being used. Actually there is someone on this forum with a young Kevin son. Perhaps she will be breeding him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just checked Tracy's website, and she does have 3 Kevin daughters listed under "brood bitches".


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: there is someone on this forum with a young Kevin son


Lies,

Who? Since our Boss is a Kevin son I am always interested in others that have Kevin kids. 

Thanks, 
Becky


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1248848&page=1#Post1248848


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## srataero (May 28, 2002)

Thanks for the leads. Cassidysmom-the reason Dena and Sampson look alike is because they have the same dam.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: sarzeeThanks for the leads. Cassidysmom-the reason Dena and Sampson look alike is because they have the same dam.


Oh, they are half siblings! I looked up Uno's pedigree, but of course I did not have your dogs name or the name of the dam, so I had no idea they were so closely related. I have another of Dena's half siblings - Keefer is also a Teela son. His sire is Diego von Bullinger, a Triumph's Gucci son.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree I would talk to Tracy Bullinger.
Hey I think Bianca's mother is a full sister to your Samson (UnoxTeela?) but I am not sure who owns her now. I looked up Bianca's siblings and I see some dogs from the same line are owned by this kennel:
http://www.cbk9.com/index.html

If you go to their 'females' page look at the pedigrees for Accie and Alli. The site says they are accepting deposits on Alli's pups now, and they also have a 12-month-old male available. You have to look a couple generations back though to find Uno and Teela.

Bianca was actually supposed to be a breeding dam but it didn't work out (which is how I ended up adopting her.)


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Heidi Theis has used a Uno son for breeding. His name is Vader. My girlfriend has a Uno son, but he is neutered.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: srfd44-2Heidi Theis has used a Uno son for breeding. His name is Vader.


It has been my pleasure to watch Vader work on several occasions and he is fabulous. 
Sheilah


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I wish you good luck in your search


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. I am not very good at navigating the PDB but here is his page http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/433047.html and it looks like he has 2153 Siblings listed there? So that might give you some avenues to explore. Is that correct PDB readers-will that help?


----------



## srataero (May 28, 2002)

I had the opportunity to meet Uno once. I think his owners name was Pat? Uno was very handsome and had a great temperment. Does anyone know if Uno is still alive? He would be 12 or 13 years old I would think. I should probably just ask Tracy. Thanks for the help everyone.

Here are some pictures from the meeting in 2001. The pictures are Uno and 6 of the 7 puppies from the Uno x Teela litter. 

Sampson is the puppy just to the right of Uno.








Sampson and Uno


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: srfd44-2Heidi Theis has used a Uno son for breeding. His name is Vader.



Oooo, now that would be one I would look into! She has such great dogs and is a great person for the breed.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Sampson looks like he was very special in both his puppy and adult pics


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sarzee, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: sarzee
> Here are some pictures from the meeting in 2001. The pictures are Uno and 6 of the 7 puppies from the Uno x Teela litter.
> 
> Sampson is the puppy just to the right of Uno.


Awww how cute, I wonder if Bianca's mom is in that photo.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is another good breeder to contact in Idaho that has a Kevin Grand Daughter... Diamond. She just had a litter of pups. 

http://www.zederkamme.com/


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

*Here is my Kevin daughter, she is one fantastic dog. Super intelligent, clear minded, serious at her bite-work and protection, very friendly and out-going. She thinks before she acts---which is more then I can say about myself! 

V1 BSZS Faye vom Kirschental HGH KKL1a LBZ pictured here at 9 years old









This is a daughter sired by Faye's (above dog) brother: V Quellie vom Kirschental Schh 1 KKL1a. Making her a Kevin grandkid.









Kevin's progeny group presentation at the BSZS Ulm 2005 with his owner Sherman Tai.*


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Those are some seriously good looking pups!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDRule*Here is my Kevin daughter, she is one fantastic dog. Super intelligent, clear minded, serious at her bite-work and protection, very friendly and out-going. She thinks before she acts---which is more then I can say about myself!
> 
> V1 BSZS Faye vom Kirschental HGH KKL1a LBZ pictured here at 9 years old
> 
> ...


These are great bitches, I can vouch for that! They are very social and stable, not overly suspicious and like attention. You can go in and give puppies medicine and handle them without them getting snarky or nervy on you. But when they work, they work. They have a toughness about them that I think this a vital part of the breed. Good "on/off" kind of dogs. I love Kira. Of all my friends' and acquaintances' dogs, if I got to take on for myself if would be Kira!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank you Lies!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Julie Faye is GORGEOUS. I didn't even realize that was you!

Also, Quellie's daughter is GORGEOUS too! Please take no offense, but that is the kind of bitch I could take in an AKC all breed ring and do something with! She's lovely.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The second one is Quellie ("Kira"). That is Nikon's mother. I was just telling Julie on Sunday she has to be THE reddest dog I've ever seen, not that that's the most important thing but...she stands out, especially in person!!

Nikon and Kira


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Ooo, lookit that mask!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Uno’s kids and grandkids have a way of snuggling right around your heart. They are truly heart dogs and I am so sorry for your loss, sarzee. 

I first met Uno and his owners about five years ago. What an amazing dog! I was impressed with Uno’s calm, majestic demeanor and moderate, balanced structure. I became even more impressed as Pat told us about their experiences at Ground Zero and Uno’s work as a Crisis Response dog. I still have some articles about Uno and would be happy to send them along if you are interested. One of the articles has Pat’s email addy, so maybe you could even contact her directly about pups.

There is an article on Ulk’s breeder’s website that describes him as a “nice uncomplicated personality with a great character and superb fitness.” (See Arlett Website ) This has been my experience with both of the Uno daughters I’ve owned. They are so easy to live with and wonderful with children. Our foundation female was an Uno daughter. We are truly blessed to have her as part of our family. She has rock solid nerves and a calm, stable temperament. She also has true protective instincts and an incredible discerning nature. We had a very scary situation happen a few years ago. Someone tried to sneak into our camp and Mercy stopped him with a perfect hold and bark. She is the real deal in protection, yet isn’t a liability. She’s nine years old now and is retired from breeding, but I wish that I could find another female just like her. What an amazing old girl!

Mercy 









Uno (Her Sire)









There are still a few Uno kids around. Someone already mentioned Heidi’s male, Vader. I always recommend that people check with rescue first. If they absolutely cannot find a rescue that is right for them, I always recommend Heidi. Le Chenil Belge used to have a beautiful Uno daughter named Bijoux, but I don’t see her on their site. Another option is to check with Kleetal Kennels. They have one of Mercy’s sons (Wotan) standing at stud. He would be an Uno grandson and he has a grand old mom!!! 

One last thing Sarzee, you might get a kick out of this . . . I found an article a few years ago about Dasko v. Arlett. In the article, there is a photo of Ulk v. Arlett at 13 years of age. ( See Dasko Article ) Longevity, working ability, brains, versatility, stable temperaments, solid nerves – I love this bloodline!!! 

Probably enough of my rambling . . . I hope some of this information helps and I wish you all the best in your search!


----------

